# Timing Chains: Roller vs. Link Belt



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2010)

What are the pros and cons of each? I tore into the front end of my engine to replace the water pump and timing cover and may as well replace the timing chain/gear set also while i'm in there. Roller sets are at least twice as much $ but what is the benefit, if any?


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I've used both for many years and many Pontiacs. Either type will stretch and should be replaced at about 50K miles. Nothing to worry about before that. I never owned a Pontiac (total is 20 Pontiac's with PONTIAC V8's) that had the chain last beyond 75K miles. I replaced two of them along the roadside many years ago. Buy the best chain you can find--the labor is not bad, but much worse than the price of the chain. On a collector car, I can't imagine ever doing this job twice.


----------

